# Looking to make my own nitric



## Rreyes097 (Dec 5, 2022)

Hey I was hoping someone on the forum would possibly have an extra distiller apparatus that they would be willing to part with for cheap. Just lost the job so money is low but buying nitric is far too expensive so I'm hoping to make it myself but also want to do it the right way


----------



## eaglekeeper (Dec 5, 2022)

Is this nitric for silver?... if not you can make nitric with out distillation.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Dec 6, 2022)

I mean it hopefully be able to be used for silver. I didn't know there was an option. Why can't it be used for silver? Because it wouldn't be azotropic ? Therefore not strong enough? I still have much more work to do before I even try to make any nitric.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 6, 2022)

Rreyes097 said:


> I mean it hopefully be able to be used for silver. I didn't know there was an option. Why can't it be used for silver? Because it wouldn't be azotropic ? Therefore not strong enough? I still have much more work to do before I even try to make any nitric.


Because it will have traces of chlorides and other salts in it, I guess.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Dec 6, 2022)

Oh! Makes sense I suppose. But what do I know?


----------



## Ray Levi (Dec 12, 2022)

Rreyes097 said:


> Hey I was hoping someone on the forum would possibly have an extra distiller apparatus that they would be willing to part with for cheap. Just lost the job so money is low but buying nitric is far too expensive so I'm hoping to make it myself but also want to do it the right way


Contact www.xelexo.net. great prices, free shipping.


----------



## Shark (Dec 13, 2022)

Due to the flood of advertising reading this forum has become impossible lately.


----------

